# this isnt right.



## Mykoe817 (Feb 13, 2005)

that just ticks me off so badd... has this been on the media?

WARNING. NOT FOR THE FAINT OF HEART. tho - there isnt alot of gore.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

****WARNING: THIS VIDEO SHOWS SOLDIERS BEING SHOT BY A COWARD SNIPER HIDING IN CIVILIAN AREAS. WARNING****
I saw that video, but only the first 15 seconds or so. I definately don't want to see a coward shooting people and hiding.


----------



## Mykoe817 (Feb 13, 2005)

well - isnt that the job of a sniper?

to put down a target without giving away his position? to do it in a secrete [sp] mannor?


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

what a bitch. pus*y he should come out from hiding.... im just glad that my cuz is over there 25,000 ft above dropping nice little gifts from his F-14 on the last tomcat tour.

makes me sick


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

It says - video unavailable


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

Mykoe817 said:


> well - isnt that the job of a sniper?
> 
> to put down a target without giving away his position? to do it in a secrete [sp] mannor?


yea but a real sniper doesnt record his killings and advertise himself. thats why hes a Bit*h


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

You don't see that on US TV. perhaps we should see both sides.


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

what do you mean


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Mykoe817 said:


> well - isnt that the job of a sniper?
> 
> to put down a target without giving away his position? to do it in a secrete [sp] mannor?


There's a difference in being a bitch sniper and being a real sniper. One doesn't surround himself with civilians. Guess which one I'm talking about.


----------



## Mykoe817 (Feb 13, 2005)

ic ic. well regardless. it is war. and sh*t dont go according to how they are susposed to. but i seriously wonder why this is avail online but we have yet to hear about it in the media? or have we?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Mykoe817 said:


> that just ticks me off so badd... has this been on the media?
> 
> WARNING. NOT FOR THE FAINT OF HEART. tho - there isnt alot of gore.


wtf... can you atleast let us know wtf the video is about. I really dont want to see some f*cking coward #REMOVED# taking potshots at us soldiers..









meh.. maybe i need to read better. either way not something i care to see.


----------



## Mykoe817 (Feb 13, 2005)

well if you looked at the title...? and the warning i gave? there no reason to b pissed off at me. i gave fair warnings and info in the title. and the post itself. but hey. thats's what really is happening.


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

I was in the infantry and dont see why you guys think he is a coward, a good sniper is supposed to take out the enemy and not be seen. Its called war.


----------



## Mykoe817 (Feb 13, 2005)

Reddevill said:


> I was in the infantry and dont see why you guys think he is a coward, a good sniper is supposed to take out the enemy and not be seen. Its called war.


agreed.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

IT's no different than a US sniper. Cept he probably has an inferior rifle.


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

hes still a bit*ch


----------



## Oheye8one2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Reddevill said:


> I was in the infantry and dont see why you guys think he is a coward, a good sniper is supposed to take out the enemy and not be seen. Its called war.


 "you don't win wars by getting yourself killed for your country, you win wars by making the other poor S.O.B. get killed for his country" -Patton

i didnt watch the vid, i've seen a guy be shot and killed in front of me before and dont really care to see more of it. best i can tell though from the comments someone killed some of his enemy and lived to fight another day? just doing his job if ya ask me.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> IT's no different than a US sniper. Cept he probably has an inferior rifle.


 I agree, if you don't want to get shot don't go to war.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2006)

If this was an American sniper you guys would be calling him God...wasnt there just a thread about a sniper named Hathcock and how he was a huge hero, killed Vietnamese kids, etc...atleast this guy is shooting at enemy soldiers.

Hypocrites.


----------



## MLK (Jun 30, 2005)

if we got invaded, whoops i mean "occupied", id be doing the same sh*t. all of you that try to go rambo on them will see the cemetery much sooner.

p.s. i didnt watch the video but from the replies i got a pretty good idea of what was on it.


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

i just like to support my boys. i guess its just the way they edit in that music and the Islamic stuff in making it look like an advertisement or something that makes me mad


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> If this was an American sniper you guys would be calling him God...wasnt there just a thread about a sniper named Hathcock and how he was a huge hero, killed Vietnamese kids, etc...atleast this guy is shooting at enemy soldiers.
> 
> Hypocrites.


No, only Gut and would. Everyone else here feels the same wya as you do 'boy.


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

ok i guess ur right then. im a hypocrite. 
no u deff are right
i enjoy seeing an american sniper own and kick ass
i dont enjoy seeing an iraqi sinper own and kick ass


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

my friend who just got back from iraw is a staff sgt in the sniper squad. i dont know if he killed anyone as i havent asked him that yet. also if he did i dont think he shot even half the amount that this guy shot. this sniper is like a snake in the grass, none of the US soldiers that came to the aid of the shot soldeirs even knew where the shot came from......... they hadnt a f*cking clue. its really a shame to see and i think after every soldier i seen shot i shook my head in disgust but at the same time i didnt want to ignore the truth of whats really going on over there. i just cant believe this sick SOB recorded on tape every soldier he shot......... like for christ sake the one guy was eatting his sandwich and sitting with his head out the top of the tank and he shoot him while he has a mouthful of food. i agree that it is war but personally id rather see them (iraqi's) the ones being picked off like fish in a barrel.

on the iraqi's defence.......... do you honestly blame the guy for killing people that invaded his country? wouldnt you kill people if they invaded your city, and because he perfected his attack plan and cant be found i think he is actually a very intellegent yet sick individual.

i just hope my sniper buddy that was in iraq evened out the numbers a little bit.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

> If this was an American sniper you guys would be calling him God...wasnt there just a thread about a sniper named Hathcock and how he was a huge hero, killed Vietnamese kids, etc...atleast this guy is shooting at enemy soldiers.
> 
> Hypocrites.


absolutly correct.
war is war tho, ppl are gettin picked off like this in everywar, it is sick to record them, but if iraq invaded america im sure there would be 1000's of videos showing the exact same.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Reddevill said:


> I was in the infantry and *dont see why you guys think he is a coward, a good sniper is supposed to take out the enemy and not be seen. Its called war.*


QFT.

To think we dont have snipers doing similar sh*t is just redonculous.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

myphen said:


> I was in the infantry and *dont see why you guys think he is a coward, a good sniper is supposed to take out the enemy and not be seen. Its called war.*


QFT.

To think we dont have snipers doing similar sh*t is just redonculous.
[/quote]

One thing I said is that this "sniper" is being a coward and hiding in civilian areas, homes of civilans, hiding in cars, or just being around civilians/innocent people. Using them as cover.

Yes snipers are supposed to be hidden, I agree with you there. But there's a difference in hiding in woods, on a mountain top, etc, from hiding with civilians only steps away.

I guess you'd also consider the DC sniper a good sniper too. But to each his own.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

He may be a sniper... but 1st and foremost hes prob some #REMOVED# terrorist... so ya.. hes a coward. And no, i dont want to see images of war, weather its a us soldier killing a #REMOVED# or vise versa. I think our servicemen deserve a little more respect than this tho...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> If this was an American sniper you guys would be calling him God...wasnt there just a thread about a sniper named Hathcock and how he was a huge hero, killed Vietnamese kids, etc...atleast this guy is shooting at enemy soldiers.
> 
> Hypocrites.


X2


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

It's an urban setting. There's not much they can do. I agree it's wrong to put the civilians in harms way, but really, I'm sure we're doing the same thing by just being there.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Gut said:


> what a bitch. pus*y he should come out from hiding.... im just glad that my cuz is over there 25,000 ft above dropping nice little gifts from his F-14 on the last tomcat tour.
> 
> makes me sick


Eheheh.

He should stop being a bitch and come out from hiding, so that someone who is out of reach, 25,000 feet above him can drop bombs on him from a video screen, because that's brave and honorable?


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

"think our servicemen deserve a little more respect than this tho..."
I agree well said exodus

dude that was weak. did i say anything about ur family? not cool dude. not cool


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Im pretty darn sure that our US snipers arent going to blast people while they are eating a sandwich with no weaponk: . Its not like we know who they are until they fire at us anyway.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Soldat said:


> Im pretty darn sure that our US snipers arent going to blast people while they are eating a sandwich with no weaponk: . Its not like we know who they are until they fire at us anyway.


Hahah, yeah. Because anyone in there right mind is going to make sure their enemy has a weapon first too. "Guys, I cant shoot him. He doesnt have a weapon.







"

Hahaha, get the f*ck out of here.

Plus thats quite the conundrum, if they are a sniper, the enemy wont know they are there, correct? What use is a weapon to them anyway? What does it really matter what they are doing? They arent going to know about it until they are shot anyway.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

myphen said:


> Im pretty darn sure that our US snipers arent going to blast people while they are eating a sandwich with no weaponk: . Its not like we know who they are until they fire at us anyway.


Hahah, yeah. Because anyone in there right mind is going to make sure their enemy has a weapon first too. "Guys, I cant shoot him. He doesnt have a weapon.







"

Hahaha, get the f*ck out of here.
[/quote]

while i realize this is war, the us has rules of engagement....


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Get the F#ck out of here?

What crawled up your tight ass chief? I guess you were an SF captain or something. Watch the video and tell me US snipers do the exact same berfore you start your liberal bitching.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Dont shoot soldiers while they are eating lunch? is it like a lunch break?

k.


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

just a tiny bit of respect..... just a little.... maybe? no?? damn


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

myphen said:


> Dont shoot soldiers while they are eating lunch? is it like a lunch break?
> 
> k.


You must have had a bad day. Would you like to talk about it?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

i would like to say i do not condone these actions and videos of american soldiers being murdered by terrorists


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

joey said:


> i would like to say i do not condone these actions and videos of american soldiers being murdered by terrorists


GOOD CALLL THATS ALL I WANTED>>> GOOD NIGHT IM GOING TO A PARTY


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

myphen said:


> Dont shoot soldiers while they are eating lunch? is it like a lunch break?
> 
> k.


Although I am on the same page as you on this subject, it is pretty much common place for US snipers to let the target they are shooting finish their last meal.

Of course, if the target has a gun to someones head and is eating a burrito, thats another story, lol


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Soldat said:


> Dont shoot soldiers while they are eating lunch? is it like a lunch break?
> 
> k.


You must have had a bad day. Would you like to talk about it?
[/quote]
No, I had a pretty good day actually. How about you? Maybe you'd like to talk about yours?


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

good one - original


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

94NDTA said:


> good one - original


Me? Thank you.









And what about all the videos of US snipers shooting people who are far far out of range to even think about returning fire? Are they cowards as well?


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

Bush needs to rethink his "plan".


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

yea but thats not what this thread is about..... this threat is about watching US soldiers get owned. not too cool

But i fully agree..... bush needs to do some hard thinking


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Landon said:


> Bush needs to rethink his "plan".


and Landon comes out of nowhere with a totally random reply.


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

myphen said:


> Bush needs to rethink his "plan".


and Landon comes out of nowhere with a totally random reply.
[/quote]
I was refering to how long americans have been in iraq, many of the soldiers want to leave and in my opinion we are just wasting more lives because of this. I havnt noticed much accomplished, im sure there is some but no break through in the war of any kind.

Did you not understand?


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Landon said:


> Bush needs to rethink his "plan".


and Landon comes out of nowhere with a totally random reply.
[/quote]
I was refering to how long americans have been in iraq, many of the soldiers want to leave and in my opinion we are just wasting more lives because of this. I havnt noticed much accomplished, im sure there is some but no break through in the war of any kind.

Did you not understand?
[/quote]
I understood.


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

myphen said:


> Bush needs to rethink his "plan".


and Landon comes out of nowhere with a totally random reply.
[/quote]
I was refering to how long americans have been in iraq, many of the soldiers want to leave and in my opinion we are just wasting more lives because of this. I havnt noticed much accomplished, im sure there is some but no break through in the war of any kind.

Did you not understand?
[/quote]
I understood.








[/quote]
Then i dont understand how it was a random reply, its a reply to the video.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> what a bitch. pus*y he should come out from hiding.... im just glad that my cuz is over there 25,000 ft above dropping nice little gifts from his F-14 on the last tomcat tour.
> 
> makes me sick


Eheheh.

He should stop being a bitch and come out from hiding, so that someone who is out of reach, 25,000 feet above him can drop bombs on him from a video screen, because that's brave and honorable?
[/quote]

suure why not, saves our troops the work, plus they get to go to heaven with the 70 virgins its a win win..


----------



## ty (May 14, 2004)

People now adays are so warped in their views. If this was world war 2 you wouldnt see one person defending a nazi sniper saying " if it was a us sniper everyone would support it".
Lets use common sense here. Everyone always wants their home team to win. Not only that this sniper is a terrorist. Hes being a coward hiding in civilian buildings . Im not going to say anything about him shooting someone who was eating a sandwich because war is war. Last i checked we are fighting insurgensurgents. So this is the enemy. now we have these canadians all but defending them. But further more people are going to say this is not world war 2 and not similar. SO lets look at it like this. We went to iraq to save civilians being murdered and because we were attacked. We are not cutting down innocent civilains. We are fighting a war because we were attacked. Very similar to world war 2. we entered a war because we were attacked and because innocent civilians are being murdered.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2006)

Gut said:


> just a tiny bit of respect..... just a little.... maybe? no?? damn


Ya, because we all know the hundreds of videos of "good ole marines f*cking up terrorist pigs" (aka all Iraqi civilians) to the background song of "LET THE MOTHER FUCKERS BURN" is repsectful.

Honestly, I've shat out out more respect than you would ever give to someone from the Middle East, so shut the f*ck up.


----------



## ty (May 14, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> just a tiny bit of respect..... just a little.... maybe? no?? damn


Ya, because we all know the hundreds of videos of "good ole marines f*cking up terrorist pigs" (aka all Iraqi civilians) to the background song of "LET THE MOTHER FUCKERS BURN" is repsectful.

Honestly, I've shat out out more respect than you would ever give to someone from the Middle East, so shut the f*ck up.
[/quote]
ive never once seen a video on here of civilians being killed. please point me towards these "civilians" being killed


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

ty said:


> People now adays are so warped in their views. If this was world war 2 you wouldnt see one person defending a nazi sniper saying " if it was a us sniper everyone would support it".
> Lets use common sense here. Everyone always wants their home team to win. Not only that this sniper is a terrorist. Hes being a coward hiding in civilian buildings . Im not going to say anything about him shooting someone who was eating a sandwich because war is war. Last i checked we are fighting insurgensurgents. So this is the enemy. now we have these canadians all but defending them. But further more people are going to say this is not world war 2 and not similar. SO lets look at it like this. We went to iraq to save civilians being murdered and because we were attacked. We are not cutting down innocent civilains. We are fighting a war because we were attacked. Very similar to world war 2. we entered a war because we were attacked and because innocent civilians are being murdered.


we went to iraq to kill two birds with one stone to put saddam in his place(nobody cares about his people-i sure dont theyre all a bunch of fanatical retards), and to stage the war on terror- evidently it is working and iraq turned out to be as good as place as any, the only one to blame for that soldier getting shot is...that soldier....the #1 rule, stay alert-stay alive and he broke that rule, his own fault...what sweet music to hear osama ask for a truce







i smell blood...and hopefully soon his head will be on a stick in the middle of mecca for all i care


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> just a tiny bit of respect..... just a little.... maybe? no?? damn


Ya, because we all know the hundreds of videos of "good ole marines f*cking up terrorist pigs" (*aka all Iraqi civilians)* to the background song of "LET THE MOTHER FUCKERS BURN" is repsectful.

Honestly, I've shat out out more respect than you would ever give to someone from the Middle East, so shut the f*ck up.
[/quote]

WTF? Is anyone sitting here saying how much they enjoy watching ******** get fucked up by marines? I find that disgusting as well. When its your sons or daughters fighting and watching them be killed its hitting to close to home. I dont enjoy watching americas youth who have volenteered for perhaps the most noble cause, die...It sickens me. So please...

you see that bold quote of yours... GTFO man. Show me some f*cking video or Marines purposefuly sniping Iraqi citizens (non insurgents...) I really think your contempt for America is finally showing Danny


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

all i have to say about this video is that this sniper has a really bad shot


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> just a tiny bit of respect..... just a little.... maybe? no?? damn


Ya, because we all know the hundreds of videos of "good ole marines f*cking up terrorist pigs" (*aka all Iraqi civilians)* to the background song of "LET THE MOTHER FUCKERS BURN" is repsectful.

Honestly, I've shat out out more respect than you would ever give to someone from the Middle East, so shut the f*ck up.
[/quote]

WTF? Is anyone sitting here saying how much they enjoy watching ******** get fucked up by marines? I find that disgusting as well. When its your sons or daughters fighting and watching them be killed its hitting to close to home. I dont enjoy watching americas youth who have volenteered for perhaps the most noble cause, die...It sickens me. So please...

you see that bold quote of yours... GTFO man. Show me some f*cking video or Marines purposefuly sniping Iraqi citizens (non insurgents...) I really think your contempt for America is finally showing Danny








[/quote]

Sniping? How about bombs into city centers.

BTW, on a personal level, I have nothing wrong with Americans. Dont confuse honesty with contempt.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

War is war but I do not feel anyside should glorify the killing of their enemy. I don't think it is fair to call someone a hypocrite for being angry at the death of one of our own. Emotions run high as many Americans have family members/friends in harms way. I have very close friends in the Marines and not one of them would ever make a video or brag to a civilian about what they have gone through.
One the flip side an American should never generalize someone from the middleast as #REMOVED# or terrorist. I have known people from both Iraq and the middleast and take great offense to shallow generalizations.

Although I do not agree as to why the US is in Iraq, we should still support our soliders. I believe that if a country goes to war, it has to be a total war. By that, I mean if a solider is being fired upon from a holly mosque, a solider should be able to defend themself and return fire. War is never a good thing but it has become too political.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Liquid said:


> what a bitch. pus*y he should come out from hiding.... im just glad that my cuz is over there 25,000 ft above dropping nice little gifts from his F-14 on the last tomcat tour.
> 
> makes me sick


Eheheh.

He should stop being a bitch and come out from hiding, so that someone who is out of reach, 25,000 feet above him can drop bombs on him from a video screen, because that's brave and honorable?
[/quote]

suure why not, saves our troops the work, plus they get to go to heaven with the 70 virgins its a win win..
[/quote]

lol, nice.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

myphen said:


> good one - original


Me? Thank you.









And what about all the videos of US snipers shooting people who are far far out of range to even think about returning fire? Are they cowards as well?
[/quote]

What videos? The one video of the guy sniping mountain goats? Please find me a video of a US sniper hiding using civilians as cover. Anyways, if you're friend was over there, you'd have some sort of respect for the soldiers risking their lives for you to type on your computer.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

joey said:


> i would like to say i do not condone these actions and videos of american soldiers being murdered by terrorists


i dont understand why someone would want to watch people fighting, go play a video game if you want to see people die! i think im going to go vomit i just remembered the 5 seconds of this video i watched


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> good one - original


Me? Thank you.









And what about all the videos of US snipers shooting people who are far far out of range to even think about returning fire? Are they cowards as well?
[/quote]

What videos? The one video of the guy sniping mountain goats? Please find me a video of a US sniper hiding using civilians as cover. Anyways, if you're friend was over there, you'd have some sort of respect for the soldiers risking their lives for you to type on your computer.
[/quote]

How wierd that Drew made no mention whatsoever of a US sniper using civilians as cover, and yet you demand for him to find this mystical fictitious video. Very wierd indeed...

Drew, unless you're well fuckin versed in doublethink you're not going to get anywhere with the drones. I don't know why you bother.


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

so i come back 2 hours later and we have moved no furthur


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> good one - original


Me? Thank you.









And what about all the videos of US snipers shooting people who are far far out of range to even think about returning fire? Are they cowards as well?
[/quote]

What videos? The one video of the guy sniping mountain goats? Please find me a video of a US sniper hiding using civilians as cover. Anyways, if you're friend was over there, you'd have some sort of respect for the soldiers risking their lives for you to type on your computer.
[/quote]

How wierd that Drew made no mention whatsoever of a US sniper using civilians as cover, and yet you demand for him to find this mystical fictitious video. Very wierd indeed...

Drew, unless you're well fuckin versed in doublethink you're not going to get anywhere with the drones. I don't know why you bother.
[/quote]

He was talking to Danny who did indeed make a remark to that effect. Now who looks like the dipshit.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> good one - original


Me? Thank you.









And what about all the videos of US snipers shooting people who are far far out of range to even think about returning fire? Are they cowards as well?
[/quote]

What videos? The one video of the guy sniping mountain goats? Please find me a video of a US sniper hiding using civilians as cover. Anyways, if you're friend was over there, you'd have some sort of respect for the soldiers risking their lives for you to type on your computer.
[/quote]

How wierd that Drew made no mention whatsoever of a US sniper using civilians as cover, and yet you demand for him to find this mystical fictitious video. Very wierd indeed...

Drew, unless you're well fuckin versed in doublethink you're not going to get anywhere with the drones. I don't know why you bother.
[/quote]

He was talking to Danny who did indeed make a remark to that effect. Now who looks like the dipshit.








[/quote]

If he quoted Drew, he's talking to Drew. Don't make excuses because of your own infantile desire to toss insults rooted in whatever personality disorders make you such an angry moron. Funny thing as well, is that Danny never mentioned anything to that effect either.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> good one - original


Me? Thank you.









And what about all the videos of US snipers shooting people who are far far out of range to even think about returning fire? Are they cowards as well?
[/quote]

What videos? The one video of the guy sniping mountain goats? Please find me a video of a US sniper hiding using civilians as cover. Anyways, if you're friend was over there, you'd have some sort of respect for the soldiers risking their lives for you to type on your computer.
[/quote]

How wierd that Drew made no mention whatsoever of a US sniper using civilians as cover, and yet you demand for him to find this mystical fictitious video. Very wierd indeed...

Drew, unless you're well fuckin versed in doublethink you're not going to get anywhere with the drones. I don't know why you bother.
[/quote]

He was talking to Danny who did indeed make a remark to that effect. Now who looks like the dipshit.








[/quote]

If he quoted Drew, he's talking to Drew. Don't make excuses because of your own infantile desire to toss insults rooted in whatever personality disorders make you such an angry moron. Funny thing as well, is that Danny never mentioned anything to that effect either.
[/quote]

Argueing with you is pointless because your still wet behind the ears yet you think you have the answers to it all.







Your distain for America is evident the way you talk on the forums. So im really not expecting much from you.


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> good one - original


Me? Thank you.









And what about all the videos of US snipers shooting people who are far far out of range to even think about returning fire? Are they cowards as well?
[/quote]

What videos? The one video of the guy sniping mountain goats? Please find me a video of a US sniper hiding using civilians as cover. Anyways, if you're friend was over there, you'd have some sort of respect for the soldiers risking their lives for you to type on your computer.
[/quote]

How wierd that Drew made no mention whatsoever of a US sniper using civilians as cover, and yet you demand for him to find this mystical fictitious video. Very wierd indeed...

Drew, unless you're well fuckin versed in doublethink you're not going to get anywhere with the drones. I don't know why you bother.
[/quote]

He was talking to Danny who did indeed make a remark to that effect. Now who looks like the dipshit.








[/quote]








Where?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Gut said:


>










what has this turned into?


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

b_ack51 said:


> good one - original


Me? Thank you.









And what about all the videos of US snipers shooting people who are far far out of range to even think about returning fire? Are they cowards as well?
[/quote]

What videos? The one video of the guy sniping mountain goats? Please find me a video of a US sniper hiding using civilians as cover. Anyways, if you're friend was over there, you'd have some sort of respect for the soldiers risking their lives for you to type on your computer.
[/quote]
First- why would I give a sh*t about some sniper shooting goats? sh*t, point me to it. I'd like to see it even.

Second- How do you know I dont have several FAMILY members there? Not just friends, but family?

Dont mistake my argument for me not having respect.

There are several videos of US soldiers doing comparable things floating around- And after some reading, it seems our sniper Juba mostly used a van with a driver making some of the videos. He had stacked mattress' to muffle the sound and a hole just big enough to aim and shoot out of. I got that from wikipedia, who reports he was also captured in that manner. (dont take that verbatim- i've had a few- look it up yourself if you want wikipedia.org)

I dont see anywhere in the video he is using civilians as cover. I see civilians walking through his scope, but whos to say how far he was?

*now I feel like im defending him jsut to make my point- which were not in my intentions. if you havent got it by now, you never will. Ignorance is f*cking bliss. goodnight ladies.*


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I tried to watch the entire thing - but it honestly just got boring and I'm tired.



Gut said:


> just a tiny bit of respect..... just a little.... maybe? no?? damn


Ya, because we all know the hundreds of videos of "good ole marines f*cking up terrorist pigs" (aka all Iraqi civilians) to the background song of "LET THE MOTHER FUCKERS BURN" is repsectful.

Honestly, I've shat out out more respect than you would ever give to someone from the Middle East, so shut the f*ck up.
[/quote]

WTF? Is anyone sitting here saying how much they enjoy watching ******** get fucked up by marines? I find that disgusting as well. When its your sons or daughters fighting and watching them be killed its hitting to close to home. I dont enjoy watching americas youth who have volenteered for perhaps the most noble cause, die...It sickens me. So please...
[/quote]

Which title would you prefer? Racist, bigot or xenophobe?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

myphen said:


> good one - original


Me? Thank you.









And what about all the videos of US snipers shooting people who are far far out of range to even think about returning fire? Are they cowards as well?
[/quote]

What videos? The one video of the guy sniping mountain goats? Please find me a video of a US sniper hiding using civilians as cover. Anyways, if you're friend was over there, you'd have some sort of respect for the soldiers risking their lives for you to type on your computer.
[/quote]
First- why would I give a sh*t about some sniper shooting goats? sh*t, point me to it. I'd like to see it even.

Second- How do you know I dont have several FAMILY members there? Not just friends, but family?

Dont mistake my argument for me not having respect.

There are several videos of US soldiers doing comparable things floating around- And after some reading, it seems our sniper Juba mostly used a van with a driver making some of the videos. He had stacked mattress' to muffle the sound and a hole just big enough to aim and shoot out of. I got that from wikipedia, who reports he was also captured in that manner. (dont take that verbatim- i've had a few- look it up yourself if you want wikipedia.org)

I dont see anywhere in the video he is using civilians as cover. I see civilians walking through his scope, but whos to say how far he was?

*now I feel like im defending him jsut to make my point- which were not in my intentions. if you havent got it by now, you never will. Ignorance is f*cking bliss. goodnight ladies.*
[/quote]

when you say they caught him i hope you mean killed him!!!!!!!!!!!!

like i said b4 my buddy is a staff sgt for the sniper squad and i hope next time i talk to him he will be more adjusted to home life and i can ask him about some of his stories. i know midway through his service he hadnt shot at or killed anyone......... but he had to shoot out a boats motor that was drvigin by their base on the river taking pictures of all the US military and the base itself, they arrested the boat load of people and thats all ive heard so far from him.

he almost died one day on patrol when there was 2 tires laying on the road both rigged with morters........ the one he got out of the humvee to move was a dud but the 2nd tire killed his friend. he is pretty messed up from that not to mention the friendly fire on his humvee, when he adjusts more i will be asking him stories of his snipping missions. he told me his gun shoots 2km away and each bullet is approx 8 inches long and costs $10 per bullet and that even if you miss within a foot of your target you can still knock them on their ass from the velocity of the bullet and the speed it travels at. im sure this iraqi sniper wasnt working with a gun even half as powerful or hightech as this.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> good one - original


Me? Thank you.









And what about all the videos of US snipers shooting people who are far far out of range to even think about returning fire? Are they cowards as well?
[/quote]

What videos? The one video of the guy sniping mountain goats? Please find me a video of a US sniper hiding using civilians as cover. Anyways, if you're friend was over there, you'd have some sort of respect for the soldiers risking their lives for you to type on your computer.
[/quote]
First- why would I give a sh*t about some sniper shooting goats? sh*t, point me to it. I'd like to see it even.

Second- How do you know I dont have several FAMILY members there? Not just friends, but family?

Dont mistake my argument for me not having respect.

There are several videos of US soldiers doing comparable things floating around- And after some reading, it seems our sniper Juba mostly used a van with a driver making some of the videos. He had stacked mattress' to muffle the sound and a hole just big enough to aim and shoot out of. I got that from wikipedia, who reports he was also captured in that manner. (dont take that verbatim- i've had a few- look it up yourself if you want wikipedia.org)

I dont see anywhere in the video he is using civilians as cover. I see civilians walking through his scope, but whos to say how far he was?

*now I feel like im defending him jsut to make my point- which were not in my intentions. if you havent got it by now, you never will. Ignorance is f*cking bliss. goodnight ladies.*
[/quote]

All I asked was for "these" videos you mention of snipers, now you change it to soldiers. That's it. Relax. Please tell me where I said "Oh yeah kick ass the US soldiers are doing whatever to the terrorists." Feel free to find it, I'll be waiting. I never said I was for everything the armed forces are doing, have done, etc. I support the soldiers that are in the war though. Yes the pictures of the naked iraqi prisoners was wrong, and I agreed that it should have never happened and the people responsible should be held accountable for it. Find me a video where a US SNIPER hides within civilians to fight. Yes snipers are SUPPOSED to shoot from far away, that isn't the point. If you can hit a target from 1,000 miles away, good for you. But hiding within a civilian vehicle, civilain building, whatever thats just coward. Why? Cause if the US returned fire, it would be all over the media that US shot at civilians and some other "horseshit" that the media pukes up.

You were disrespectful in the way you stood up for this coward. Yes I have friends and family there, and in a way you posted, you sounded like its okay. Amazing if a US Sniper would do that, Canada and even other country would be like OMG LOOK AT THE US, THEY ARE EVIL EMPIRE! But when its someone doing it against the US, its redeemed okay. If any sniper used this type of hiding, I would call him coward, American, Canadian, Iranian, Iraqian, Russian, German, etc.

I don't know why you're so cranky, but if you're gonna start talking down to people like your something special, well to let you know, you're not. Youre just a normal person just like everyone else here. If you don't like my opinion, I don't give a sh*t. You can have your opinion, I can have mine.

With all that said, you know what my opinion on the video is and I know what your opinion is. I don't have to see eye to eye with you and you don't have to see eye to eye with me. If you want to keep up the childish name calling, have fun.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

It's war, sh*t happens...








Better get used to it, ladies: there are plenty more similar video's of how Americans get "owned" by insurgents (funny how some of the ones with the largest mouths use such a disrespectful term to describe the death of fellow countrymen, and at the same time cry about showing some respect). Just like there are plenty more video's that show similar disgusting things being committed by Americans and other Coalition troops.
It's war, it's nasty, it's filthy, it's disgusting, and it brings up the most primitive kinds of human behaviour - no one excluded...


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2006)

For fucks sake, would you guys learn how to use the bloody quote tags


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> For fucks sake, would you guys learn how to use the bloody quote tags


DIE!!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

The tags get messed up if there are too many quotes.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

> All I asked was for "these" videos you mention of snipers, now you change it to soldiers. That's it. Relax. Please tell me where I said "Oh yeah kick ass the US soldiers are doing whatever to the terrorists." Feel free to find it, I'll be waiting. I never said I was for everything the armed forces are doing, have done, etc. I support the soldiers that are in the war though. Yes the pictures of the naked iraqi prisoners was wrong, and I agreed that it should have never happened and the people responsible should be held accountable for it. Find me a video where a US SNIPER hides within civilians to fight. Yes snipers are SUPPOSED to shoot from far away, that isn't the point. If you can hit a target from 1,000 miles away, good for you. But hiding within a civilian vehicle, civilain building, whatever thats just coward. Why? Cause if the US returned fire, it would be all over the media that US shot at civilians and some other "horseshit" that the media pukes up.
> 
> *You were disrespectful in the way you stood up for this coward.* Yes I have friends and family there, and in a way you posted, you sounded like its okay. Amazing if a US Sniper would do that, Canada and even other country would be like OMG LOOK AT THE US, THEY ARE EVIL EMPIRE! But when its someone doing it against the US, its redeemed okay. If any sniper used this type of hiding, I would call him coward, American, Canadian, Iranian, Iraqian, Russian, German, etc.
> 
> ...


How is it you just dont understand what I'm saying? I never said there were videos of american snipers using civilians as cover. NEVER. Yet you keep bringing these imaginary videos up? I also never said anything about naked iraqi's.

Again- it were not my intentions to defend him, only to make a point.

Show me where I was talking down to people? If you are talking about me telling whomever to "get the f*ck outta here" it was taken out of context.

Again, where is this name calling? Me calling you guys ladies? Hahaha.

and my mommy says im special, so I dont know what youre talking about when you say I'm not special.











Judazzz said:


> It's war, sh*t happens...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about you stop with the childish name calling, ok Judazzz? It's just uncalled for and we dont need it in this thread. take your little kiddie games elsewhere!


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

If war is war and sh*t happens, then lets unleashed the handcuffs and restrictions from our military.
Take them all out regardless of civilian. Use Nukes if we have to. Liberal ******* got no dignity.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Round Head said:


> If war is war and sh*t happens, then lets unleashed the handcuffs and restrictions from our military.
> Take them all out regardless of civilian. Use Nukes if we have to. Liberal ******* got no dignity.


INFIDEL!!!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

myphen said:


> I was in the infantry and *dont see why you guys think he is a coward, a good sniper is supposed to take out the enemy and not be seen. Its called war.*


QFT.

To think *we dont have snipers doing similar sh*t* is just redonculous.
[/quote]

This is where I got from your post that you're saying that US snipers are doing the same thing. I said prove it and you whine and act like you never said it. Also one thing the sniper did was post the video online, and you said "US Snipers are doing the same thing", I said "Fine, find me a video where the US Sniper is doing the same thing"







If any sniper is using civilians as cover, they are simply are coward.

If I took your post out of context, my fault, but the way you have it there could mean both the civilian hiding and the video of it. He/she is a coward.

There you go Drew and Twitch, that was the post I was talking about. The imaginary one, for your information its found on page 1, post #26. I thought an admin for pfury would be alittle more mature and at least not start the name calling. But hey, this is the interet, lets not try to be civil. I don't mind have a discussion on anything, but its childish when little people have to start caling names. If I started the name calling in this thread other than calling the sniper a coward, well then shame on me.

Like I mentioned before, its my opinion.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2006)

Round Head said:


> I was in the infantry and *dont see why you guys think he is a coward, a good sniper is supposed to take out the enemy and not be seen. Its called war.*


QFT.

To think *we dont have snipers doing similar sh*t* is just redonculous.
[/quote]

This is where I got from your post that you're saying that US snipers are doing the same thing. I said prove it and you whine and act like you never said it. Also one thing the sniper did was post the video online, and you said "US Snipers are doing the same thing", I said "Fine, find me a video where the US Sniper is doing the same thing"








If any sniper is using civilians as cover, they are simply are coward.

If I took your post out of context, my fault, but the way you have it there could mean both the civilian hiding and the video of it. He/she is a coward.

There you go Drew and Twitch, that was the post I was talking about. The imaginary one, for your information its found on page 1, post #26. I thought an admin for pfury would be alittle more mature and at least not start the name calling. But hey, this is the interet, lets not try to be civil. I don't mind have a discussion on anything, but its childish when little people have to start caling names. If I started the name calling in this thread other than calling the sniper a coward, well then shame on me.

Like I mentioned before, its my opinion.
[/quote]

Wait a second, didnt you just blame it on me a few posts up? I now consider it a fact that you are just pulling things out of your ass in an attempt to not sound like an idiot.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Wait a second, didnt you just blame it on me a few posts up? I now consider it a fact that you are just pulling things out of your ass in an attempt to not sound like an idiot.


I made a mistake a few posts up but I was also up for over 25 hours straight when I posted that. I just read what Exodus posted and said yeah without going back and finding the poster. I do apologize Danny, my mistake. But after working for 17 hours in one day, give me a break cause my boss won't. (I was up at 6am friday morning worked from 7-4, then worked again at 2-7:30)


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

i dont think we should be in iraq.
i dont think bush thinks before he acts.
i am not is a political party.
so with that said:

we are in iraq now. like it or not. Yes, our snipers do the same general thing "hid and shoot", Yes it is war and sh*t happens. but this is what it comes down to:

when i see my neighbors, my family, my friends, get killed in any country, regardless of why we are there, and regardless of us being there is justified, im going to get very angry.

Yes, i would call the sniper in iraq a p*ssy and the one from america a hero, but that goes for anything. football, videogames, everything.

the forums do not really allow you to put emotion or body language in posts "for the most part". so it is hard to get the tone of things sometime.

Liberal Douche 
Or 
Conservative Asshole

i see my neighbors, my family, my friends, get killed 
i am mad, sad, upset, enraged, vengeful, sorrowful and more

after watching this video, i really think that its no time to argue because some people are deeply upset by what they see. and sure we do it to them as well. but i would rather see my team win.

i just honestly think that we should all be able to agree that our friends, neighbors, and family were killed. earlier posts sounded extremely disrespectful because the tone of things can be misread.

but really lets all just shut up and mourn. if ur not into mourning, just be respectful because it is obvoiusly offending people


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

bah..ass backwards Liberals..tight ass republicans, im gonna start a new party and call it the Infidels, WHOS WITH ME....


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Liquid said:


> bah..ass backwards Liberals..tight ass republicans, im gonna start a new party and call it the Infidels, WHOS WITH ME....


....crickets


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

b_ack51 said:


> I was in the infantry and *dont see why you guys think he is a coward, a good sniper is supposed to take out the enemy and not be seen. Its called war.*


QFT.

To think *we dont have snipers doing similar sh*t* is just redonculous.
[/quote]

This is where I got from your post that you're saying that US snipers are doing the same thing. I said prove it and you whine and act like you never said it. Also one thing the sniper did was post the video online, and you said "US Snipers are doing the same thing", I said "Fine, find me a video where the US Sniper is doing the same thing"







If any sniper is using civilians as cover, they are simply are coward.

If I took your post out of context, my fault, but the way you have it there could mean both the civilian hiding and the video of it. He/she is a coward.

There you go Drew and Twitch, that was the post I was talking about. The imaginary one, for your information its found on page 1, post #26. I thought an admin for pfury would be alittle more mature and at least not start the name calling. But hey, this is the interet, lets not try to be civil. I don't mind have a discussion on anything, *but its childish when little people have to start caling names. * If I started the name calling in this thread other than calling the sniper a coward, well then shame on me.

Like I mentioned before, its my opinion.
[/quote]
lol, way to take everything for face value. I said we are doing the same thing in our own way. they might be hiding behind civlians (which we dont really know how far away he was anyway) and posting videos of it, but whos the one shooting people from a helicopter and releasing videos of it? its the same thing. I never said we had snipers hiding behind people. Someone argued that the guy didnt even have a gun, I argued what did it matter- he didnt know the sniper was there either way. then I said we do the same thing (by that guys thoughts) by shooting people who are out of range to return fire. Is that clear cut enough? or are you going to take that out of context and twist it for your own benefit as well?

again- name calling- where? seriously, stop making sh*t up. either show me where I called someone something or stop. It's getting old.

and I'm not an admin!


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

Gut said:


> i dont think we should be in iraq.
> i dont think bush thinks before he acts.
> i am not is a political party.
> so with that said:
> ...


i just wanted to quote what i said.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> This is where I got from your post that you're saying that US snipers are doing the same thing. I said prove it and you whine and act like you never said it. Also one thing the sniper did was post the video online, and you said "US Snipers are doing the same thing", I said "Fine, find me a video where the US Sniper is doing the same thing"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FFS, show me the video of the Iraqi sniper using civillians for cover. He's in a van, padded with mattresses. How is he using civillians for cover?


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

this thread is a f*cking toilet. someone just lock it please. kthxbai. ^_^


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

good call


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> This is where I got from your post that you're saying that US snipers are doing the same thing. I said prove it and you whine and act like you never said it. Also one thing the sniper did was post the video online, and you said "US Snipers are doing the same thing", I said "Fine, find me a video where the US Sniper is doing the same thing"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FFS, show me the video of the Iraqi sniper using civillians for cover. He's in a van, padded with mattresses. How is he using civillians for cover?
[/quote]

First thing twitch, I'm not pro-war. I support our soldiers over there, not the war. I have said Sadam was needed to be dealt with but thats it. (with regards to what he did to his people) Stop calling me something I'm not.

If he's in a van he's in a civialian area or in a parking lot near civilians. If one stray bullet happened to miss him or his van and accidently hit a civilian, the US would never hear the end of it. Hence why I'm saying he's using civilian cover. Okay he's not strapping little kids to himself, but its probably the closest thing he could do.

If you want to keep discussing the issue, feel free to PM me. I don't believe we need to keep using up the space on this site. Myphen I understand your point, but no offense I got a few friends and family over there, the last thing I want to see is a video that is supporting the killing of US soldiers, fellow countrymen, and friends. Hence me getting defensive and sorry I hate the video. (My opinion, my views). I did put a warning on this video because the last site I saw it on, it became a huge issue with the video. (that site is honda-tech if you're wondering) Just like I would never want to see a Pro-German Nazi video from WW2.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> First thing twitch, I'm not pro-war. I support our soldiers over there, not the war. I have said Sadam was needed to be dealt with but thats it. (with regards to what he did to his people) Stop calling me something I'm not.
> 
> If he's in a van he's in a civialian area or in a parking lot near civilians. If one stray bullet happened to miss him or his van and accidently hit a civilian, the US would never hear the end of it. Hence he's using civilian cover.


First thing, not everything of that was directed at you.

Second thing, if one stray bullet happened to miss him or his van and accidentally hit a civillian, this is what makes him a coward?

So, what about bombing the sh*t out of the most densely populated city in Iraq so that you "shock and awe" all the bad guys? One stray bullet makes it cowardly, but a few thousand pounds of high explosives in a heavily populated area is heroism at its finest, yes?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> First thing twitch, I'm not pro-war. I support our soldiers over there, not the war. I have said Sadam was needed to be dealt with but thats it. (with regards to what he did to his people) Stop calling me something I'm not.
> 
> If he's in a van he's in a civialian area or in a parking lot near civilians. If one stray bullet happened to miss him or his van and accidently hit a civilian, the US would never hear the end of it. Hence he's using civilian cover.


First thing, not everything of that was directed at you.

Second thing, if one stray bullet happened to miss him or his van and accidentally hit a civillian, this is what makes him a coward?

So, what about bombing the sh*t out of the most densely populated city in Iraq so that you "shock and awe" all the bad guys? One stray bullet makes it cowardly, but a few thousand pounds of high explosives in a heavily populated area is heroism at its finest, yes?
[/quote]

On the second thing, yes because he's intentionally putting civilians at harm. He knows he is and is using that to his advantage

The bombings are precision bombings and yes not always 100% accurate. But you gotta remember though under/or in some of those buildings are weapons factories and other things. They are strategic targets to hit. Just like back in WW2 when bombers would take out factories that built tanks, airplanes, and other war machines.

And we already know what kind of bombing happens with them, on purpose bomb civilians. (world trade center for example)


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> On the second thing, yes because he's intentionally putting civilians at harm. He knows he is and is using that to his advantage
> 
> The bombings are precision bombings and yes not always 100% accurate. But you gotta remember though under/or in some of those buildings are weapons factories and other things. They are strategic targets to hit. Just like back in WW2 when bombers would take out factories that built tanks, airplanes, and other war machines.


What makes you think he is intentionally putting civillians at harm or using this to his advantage? I don't see that, I see him shooting US troops. How is he supposed to do it differently exactly?

And as for the precision bombings, they killed alot more civillians than bullets from every side combined, so I fail to see how that is the slightest bit better, in fact it's alot worse when you look at the civillian casualties from bombs as opposed to accidental sniper deaths...


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

why are u sticking up for him so much? can u see that we are upset that our guys died?


----------



## flyboy (May 11, 2004)

The fact of the matter is you cannot hide behind civilians. It's just like how the terrorists were hiding in hospitals and schools so we wouldn't bomb them. It's called being a coward. Everyone of these terrorists need to be brought to justice. In war there are called rules of engagement. These rules do not say its ok to hide behind women and children.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> On the second thing, yes because he's intentionally putting civilians at harm. He knows he is and is using that to his advantage
> 
> The bombings are precision bombings and yes not always 100% accurate. But you gotta remember though under/or in some of those buildings are weapons factories and other things. They are strategic targets to hit. Just like back in WW2 when bombers would take out factories that built tanks, airplanes, and other war machines.


What makes you think he is intentionally putting civillians at harm or using this to his advantage? I don't see that, I see him shooting US troops. How is he supposed to do it differently exactly?

And as for the precision bombings, they killed alot more civillians than bullets from every side combined, so I fail to see how that is the slightest bit better, in fact it's alot worse when you look at the civillian casualties from bombs as opposed to accidental sniper deaths...
[/quote]

Yes Twitch, like I said when you put weapons and hide them in building with people. The leader of the country and military are putting their own citizens at risk. Hiding weapons in civilian areas is a bitch move. And there is casualities. Would there be casualities if they didn't put the factories right inside a civilian residential area.

I think he is intentionally putting civilians at harm because he knows he can. Think of it, everytime something happens to a civilian that the US caused, its all over the media, yours and ours. He sees it and uses it to his advantage. If a soldier even just shot back at the sniper, he has video tape of a US soldier shooting towards civilians. Now enter in the number of reporters out there too, its a win win for him. Which will end up on the 6oclock news. Seriously Twitch, you cannot think he didn't think of this. He knows it, you know he knows it, I know he knows it.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

which Juba video is it?

the newest one is messed up. when the soldier gets hit in the head by the tracer round...then the other guy tries to grab him and gets hit too.

then there's the one where that bitch is hiding on the other side of a mound...

i was watching about a 10 minute long Juba video...it showed the guy practiciing and cleaning his gun and sh*t...the guy is NOT a very good shot. he was like 50 yards away from a target and was missing the bullseye by about 6 inches low...lol....with a Dragunov sniper rifle. the guy usually hides really close to his enemies to that he cant miss...

do you guys remember the video of the soldier getting shot, then he jumps up and gets behind the humvee? most videos cut out there..but i saw the rest of it...all i can say is "LMFAO"

the sniper shoots the guy...then his spotter says, "we must go...start the car". then you hear the car trying to start...and start...and start. meanwhile the spotter is shitting his pants because the US humvees are coming right at them. they get the car started...but got caught. LMFAO


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Gut said:


> Yes Twitch, like I said when you put weapons and hide them in building with people. The leader of the country and military are putting their own citizens at risk. Hiding weapons in civilian areas is a bitch move.
> 
> I think he is intentionally putting civilians at harm because he knows he can. Think of it, everytime something happens to a civilian that the US caused, its all over the media, yours and ours. He sees it and uses it to his advantage. If a soldier even just shot back at the sniper, he has video tape of a US soldier shooting towards civilians. Now enter in the number of reporters out there too, its a win win for him. Which will end up on the 6oclock news. Seriously Twitch, you cannot think he didn't think of this. He knows it, you know he knows it, I know he knows it.


Or, the more obvious answer is that Saddam used his army to oppress the civillians. You can't do this without the army present. Where else was he supposed to put his headquarters (which you bombed) than in the middle of Baghdad if those are the people he is ruling over. Where else are the Bath party facilities supposed to be other than the capital city? Where else are the secret police headquarters supposed to be placed than within the city it watches over?

Yes, obviously he hid some weapons in populated areas. But that goes back to the main issue.

You bombed weapons in civillian areas, that's brave.

A sniper shoots American soldiers in civillian areas, that's cowardly.

Where is the logic? Are the Americans bitches too for hiding their army around civillians?


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

u just honestly seem like ur friends with this Juba character


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

http://www.heraldnet.com/stories/06/01/04/..._a5sunni001.cfm


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Yes, obviously he hid some weapons in populated areas.


There that's what I was talking about with the bombings. Look at how many weapons facilites we put in the middle of a city and then look at the amount of the ones he had. Why put weapon facilities in civilian buildings? To hide them. Like I said.

And like I posted, the sniper is strapping children to him, but he is putting himself in with civilians.


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> BTW, on a personal level, I have nothing wrong with Americans. Dont confuse honesty with contempt.


If you have nothing against American's then how come any thread ever made about war or American stuff you always put your two cents in? You dont live in this country so shut your f*cking mouth. And I know for a fact if there was a Canadian in that video getting shot you would be bitching. Keep your comments for the threads about Canadians. Then you can say all you want.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

sprtslvr785 said:


> BTW, on a personal level, I have nothing wrong with Americans. Dont confuse honesty with contempt.


If you have nothing against American's then how come any thread ever made about war or American stuff you always put your two cents in? You dont live in this country so shut your f*cking mouth. Your country isnt the one at war. And I know for a fact if there was a Canadian in that video getting shot you would be bitching. Keep your comments for the threads about Canadians. Then you can say all you want.
[/quote]

I don't think danny has anything against Americans, (or all Americans). Danny just doesn't agree with what our government does. Which is true, crap I can't agree with everything our government does. I don't think any Canadian hates Americans and the same back. We may not agree or see eye to eye, but honestly, who sees eye to eye with everyone. I know if I went to Canada tomorrow, I don't think my life would be in danger. But if I went to an area that had the terrorists who just want to kill all infidels or Americans just because I was American, it would be different.

But you can't always agree with everything with the Canadian government either or any government. You can't make everyone happy, just like a few weeks ago where one of the leaders of the canadian government blamed the US for Toronto's gun problems. I don't agree with the statements he made because he blames US for Torontos gun problems and crimes. Maybe some guns come over the border, but we are not the ones pulling the trigger.


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

Dannyboy obviously has some issues with either the American government or american people. 
It shouldnt matter what OUR government does to him. He doesnt live here, he lives in Canada. If America has a draft will he be apart of it?

And for the video...war is war. There is death everyday on both sides of the fence. Its nothing people want to see or hear about because it is their friends and families that are over there. But thats life. If they didnt want to get throw in harms way then they should have never enlisted. It would be different if they had a draft, but they didnt. The people in todays military fighting in the war, wanted to join. Maybe not go to war but they knew it could happen. So yes I feel sorry for them but they could have avoided it by not taking advantage of the "$20,000 sign up bonus."

And yes I was going to join the military. Either the Marines or Navy. But the recruiter couldnt answer my questions with a straight answer and they always talk out of their ass.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

sorry for your loss bro's.I think the sniper tapes his kills for his paycheck.but I wouldn't call him a coward he just not stupid and is doing an effecient job as bad as it is. without any civilian casualties that I seen in the video.I hope they catch the bastard!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2006)

sprtslvr785 said:


> BTW, on a personal level, I have nothing wrong with Americans. Dont confuse honesty with contempt.


If you have nothing against American's then how come any thread ever made about war or American stuff you always put your two cents in? You dont live in this country so shut your f*cking mouth. And I know for a fact if there was a Canadian in that video getting shot you would be bitching. Keep your comments for the threads about Canadians. Then you can say all you want.
[/quote]

I argue not as a Canadian, but as a human being









Why should I "Shut my f*cking mouth"? Like a wise man once told me "US affairs are world affairs". I could care less what you guys do, nationally. But I have every right to say what I want when it's internationally.

Like I've said, Americans are my brothers on a personal level. Just dont expect me to suck on Bush's teat.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> BTW, on a personal level, I have nothing wrong with Americans. Dont confuse honesty with contempt.


If you have nothing against American's then how come any thread ever made about war or American stuff you always put your two cents in? You dont live in this country so shut your f*cking mouth. And I know for a fact if there was a Canadian in that video getting shot you would be bitching. Keep your comments for the threads about Canadians. Then you can say all you want.
[/quote]

I argue not as a Canadian, but as a human being









Why should I "Shut my f*cking mouth"? *Like a wise man once told me "US affairs are world affairs".* I could care less what you guys do, nationally. But I have every right to say what I want when it's internationally.

Like I've said, Americans are my brothers on a personal level. Just dont expect me to suck on Bush's teat.
[/quote]








Wise man indeed.

Twitch,
This thread isnt about the reasons for war but since you opened that can....The intelligence on WMD in Iraq was not correct, I agree there. But this wasnt some vast rebublican consipiracy to go to war. Almost every developed nation believed that Saddam had wmd. Every major tree hugging liberal in the house and senate said publically they felt saddam was a threat AND he indeed has wmd. Dont tell me that we went over there on false pretense or for incorrect reasons. We did not set a president with the preemptive strike, that was set over a hundred years ago. Its a viable option imo to strike 1st if national security is at risk.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> Twitch,
> This thread isnt about the reasons for war but since you opened that can....The intelligence on WMD in Iraq was not correct, I agree there. But this wasnt some vast rebublican consipiracy to go to war. Almost every developed nation believed that Saddam had wmd. Every major tree hugging liberal in the house and senate said publically they felt saddam was a threat AND he indeed has wmd. Dont tell me that we went over there on false pretense or for incorrect reasons. We did not set a president with the preemptive strike, that was set over a hundred years ago. Its a viable option imo to strike 1st if national security is at risk.


It was a passing comment and I'm not going down that road. Not every developed nation believed that Saddam had wmd, in fact you guys and Tony Blair were it. I'm leaving it at that, feel free to go down that path if you like, but you'll be doing it on your own.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> Twitch,
> This thread isnt about the reasons for war but since you opened that can....The intelligence on WMD in Iraq was not correct, I agree there. But this wasnt some vast rebublican consipiracy to go to war. Almost every developed nation believed that Saddam had wmd. Every major tree hugging liberal in the house and senate said publically they felt saddam was a threat AND he indeed has wmd. Dont tell me that we went over there on false pretense or for incorrect reasons. We did not set a president with the preemptive strike, that was set over a hundred years ago. Its a viable option imo to strike 1st if national security is at risk.


It was a passing comment and I'm not going down that road. Not every developed nation believed that Saddam had wmd, in fact you guys and Tony Blair were it. I'm leaving it at that, feel free to go down that path if you like, but you'll be doing it on your own.
[/quote]

Bullshit... . Tell the Kurds that Saddam didnt have wmd...


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

sprtslvr785 said:


> The people in todays military fighting in the war, wanted to join. Maybe not go to war but they knew it could happen. So yes I feel sorry for them but they could have avoided it by not taking advantage of the "$20,000 sign up bonus."
> 
> And yes I was going to join the military. Either the Marines or Navy. But the recruiter couldnt answer my questions with a straight answer and they always talk out of their ass.


I agree with many things that you are saying in this thread, but I want to make sure I understand this comment about signup bonuses. Are you trying to say that the majority of people in today's military are in it for the money? Also, I dont think the reason you avoided the military was due to the recruiter. Please make that one a little more clear.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> Twitch,
> This thread isnt about the reasons for war but since you opened that can....The intelligence on WMD in Iraq was not correct, I agree there. But this wasnt some vast rebublican consipiracy to go to war. Almost every developed nation believed that Saddam had wmd. Every major tree hugging liberal in the house and senate said publically they felt saddam was a threat AND he indeed has wmd. Dont tell me that we went over there on false pretense or for incorrect reasons. We did not set a president with the preemptive strike, that was set over a hundred years ago. Its a viable option imo to strike 1st if national security is at risk.


It was a passing comment and I'm not going down that road. Not every developed nation believed that Saddam had wmd, in fact you guys and Tony Blair were it. I'm leaving it at that, feel free to go down that path if you like, but you'll be doing it on your own.
[/quote]

Bullshit... . Tell the Kurds that Saddam didnt have wmd...








[/quote]

Sigh. So to recap the conversation.

You - "Everyone knew Saddam had WMD in *the western world*"

Me - "The US and Britain were the only ones *in the western world* who believed that"

You - "Tell *the Kurds* they didn't have them"

I hope you understand why I'm not going to bother with you. I don't have time to refute your arguments knowing you'll have an inexhaustible supply of positions you'll abandon immediately for an unrelated position until the original point is so completely lost you think you've won.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> Twitch,
> This thread isnt about the reasons for war but since you opened that can....The intelligence on WMD in Iraq was not correct, I agree there. But this wasnt some vast rebublican consipiracy to go to war. Almost every developed nation believed that Saddam had wmd. Every major tree hugging liberal in the house and senate said publically they felt saddam was a threat AND he indeed has wmd. Dont tell me that we went over there on false pretense or for incorrect reasons. We did not set a president with the preemptive strike, that was set over a hundred years ago. Its a viable option imo to strike 1st if national security is at risk.


It was a passing comment and I'm not going down that road. Not every developed nation believed that Saddam had wmd, in fact you guys and Tony Blair were it. I'm leaving it at that, feel free to go down that path if you like, but you'll be doing it on your own.
[/quote]

Bullshit... . Tell the Kurds that Saddam didnt have wmd...








[/quote]

Sigh. So to recap the conversation.

You - "Everyone knew Saddam had WMD in *the western world*"

Me - "The US and Britain were the only ones *in the western world* who believed that"

You - "Tell *the Kurds* they didn't have them"

I hope you understand why I'm not going to bother with you. I don't have time to refute your arguments knowing you'll have an inexhaustible supply of positions you'll abandon immediately for an unrelated position until the original point is so completely lost you think you've won.
[/quote]

I didnt abandon anything. I simply stated that the intelligence was shared through most of the developed world and that most the gov's believed that Iraq had WMD: Russia, France, Germany... OMG.. Even Canada thought Iraq had WMD.

Heres the recap-

you- you went into iraq for wrong reason

me- world thought otherwise.. we acted on intelligence

you- only you ands blair thought they had it

me- tell that to kurds

you- some moronic post...

Your own f*cking governmnet admited in interviews that Saddam had WMD. So dont sit here and tell me how only USA and UK said this. The fact he USED wmd on his own people f*cking proves right there he did indeed have them. So combined with the gassing of his own people to the COUNTLESS intelligence reports... ya he has/had wmd.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Mhm, whatever you just said.

Please save this for your own refference, next time you feel like starting a conversation by calling me dipshit, or just want to say hello, you can use this as a reminder.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

elTwitcho said:


> Mhm, whatever you just said.
> 
> Please save this for your own refference, next time you feel like starting a conversation by calling me dipshit, or just want to say hello, you can use this as a reminder.


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

Soldat said:


> The people in todays military fighting in the war, wanted to join. Maybe not go to war but they knew it could happen. So yes I feel sorry for them but they could have avoided it by not taking advantage of the "$20,000 sign up bonus."
> 
> And yes I was going to join the military. Either the Marines or Navy. But the recruiter couldnt answer my questions with a straight answer and they always talk out of their ass.


I agree with many things that you are saying in this thread, but I want to make sure I understand this comment about signup bonuses. Are you trying to say that the majority of people in today's military are in it for the money? Also, I dont think the reason you avoided the military was due to the recruiter. Please make that one a little more clear.
[/quote]

The reason I brought up the sign up bonuses part is because I FEEL that the military sends recruiters into schools telling their life stories on how they grew up in the slums (like many people in my high school were at that same time) and then they got out of high school, couldnt decide what to do with their lives so they joined the military and now its so much better. I have heard that same story from 10 different recruiters. Its a joke. And I was saying that out of humor, not saying that they are in it for the money. They feed you a line of bullshit is what they do.









And yes the reason I avoided joining the military was because I wanted to be a pilot. They told me im the perfect height and that I would be perfect for the job. (but who isnt to them) So I went and talked to my recruiter about 3 times a week for 2 months and the more I talked to him I felt that he was talking out of his ass. I would ask the same question twice to see if he would give me the same answer and he didnt. Recruiters make the military sound so peaceful and how they were on a ship/base for 4 years without being send to do a job that they didnt want to do. Its bullshit.







I have a good friend who joined the Navy to become a "chef" he's stirring 100 lb tubs of mashed potatoes. Hes not a f*cking chef. My cousin joined the Navy to do something in electronics. He ran the gun on the back of the ship.

Looks like Exodus won that battle! eltwitcho was wrong and he didnt want to admit it, because he has the answers to everything...


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

sprtslvr785 said:


> Looks like Exodus won that battle! eltwitcho was wrong and he didnt want to admit it, because he has the answers to everything...


agreed


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Now I see what you are saying. Many people do join the military for the "rewards", but not everyone. Recruiters are feeding crap to people because if they told the honest truth then the military would be lower on numbers. Heck, we are already low on numbers as it is. Which does lead to many problems, especially in Iraq. Like taking a city from the insurgents, and then having to go back a week later because it couldnt be held by a lack of numbers. Also, from what I hear. The quality of the soldiers has gone done. Some even lack a high school diploma when the sign up. I do believe that the military will bounce back once the "war" has ended and we have gained support from everyone again.

Something people should never do is talk to recruiters unless they already know the facts. They should always go through friends or family that have been in recently if they have questions. I just wanted to know the whole story before I got a bad impression about you. Now, You sound like a reasonable guy.









Nice job on the surrender twitch...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

It's true, you can't fight idiots en masse, and you guys not only have numbers on me, but are completely impervious to logical reasoning. Much like trying to teach the apes at the zoo not to eat their own feces, I haven't the time or effort to waste on simple minded, deeply ingrained behaviours that are so deeply cemented they'll never change. I'll never be able to undo what years of poor education and bad breeding have wrought, I give up, wholeheartedly.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Damm man, they should snip Bush not those poor troops.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

LOL... ya, you come at me telling us we arnt intelligent yet your the one cheating on some f*cking internet iq test because you have something to prove to us on a fish forum. I dont feel the need to prove anything to you twitch, as im sure most the people dont here. Mock our intelligence because honestly you have nothing to add. You say we are brainwashed? Hey... pot... meet kettle








Grow up bud. Your NOT the sh*t...Your not the end all...


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

he blocked you i think


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2006)

Exodus, bad mouthin someone behind thier back is very american of you


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...wow, that just totally killed my day.









I like the way you all talk about how things should happen and shouldn't happen in war, as if you WERE apart of it and saw everything through your very own eyes and not that of a camera. I love the way you guys think you know ALL about the rules of engagement between friend and foe...but for once, I'd love to see you ALL go over there and see how things ACTUALLY are, see how you'd ALL react when someone IS shooting, trying to kill you over something other than a goddamn parking space or because he cut you off in traffic.....

Im lucky that when I went over the first time, I didnt get shot or sniped like those Marines/Soldiers did. This time, Im going back for a second and final time because I want to go home to someone whom I want to see in the future...I dont really have anything to say about the video, other than that I hope that "sniper" has a REALLY bad shot and that my brothers survived.


----------

